

RMS at TEDx: Introduction to Free Software and the Liberation of Cyberspace - jordigh
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/20140407-geneva-tedx-talk-free-software-free-society?pk_campaign=RMSTEDx&pk_kwd=email

======
jiggy2011
If I didn't already know about free software I'd find this talk baffling. I
thought TED talks were supposed to be inspiring?

~~~
jordigh
You think? I suppose it's interesting to hear an opposing viewpoint, because
it seemed like a good introduction to someone who doesn't know. What did you
think would be confusing to the general public?

What about this interview instead?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUJtMlEwd6Q&t=1m15s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUJtMlEwd6Q&t=1m15s)

~~~
jiggy2011
I think there is too much information crammed into a very short talk, so it
makes fairly large leaps of logic at some points and makes weird claims about
"universal back doors" etc. It's not made clear exactly what proprietary
software even is. It all sounds very pessimistic and doesn't offer much advice
beyond telling people to throw away all their proprietary software.

It might be better to explain examples of free software that people may
already be using, or things that they might want to use. Perhaps show examples
of why for example free access to source code allows poor schools in africa to
customise software to their needs etc.

